# Fancy a night out?



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

As I haven't done this for a while, I am considering organising a night out for forum members - possibly on Thursday 30th October.

Please let me know if there is interest in me doing this.

Thanks 

_


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> As I haven't done this for a while, I am considering organising a night out for forum members - possibly on Thursday 30th October.
> 
> Please let me know if there is interest in me doing this.
> 
> ...


Most definitely!!!!

...are you bringing the winged monkeys?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Most definitely!!!!
> 
> ...are you bringing the winged monkeys?


They never leave my side. 

-


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

I will be interested! My wife will most probably also be here by then, so she'll also come.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Well I suppose you could twist my arm...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

bubbles said:


> I will be interested! My wife will most probably also be here by then, so she'll also come.


Hey, that's great news!

I would definitely be interested as well!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

OK. Just need to pick a decent venue. Outside as the weather is lovely now.

I am thinking about The Cellar or Irish Vilage as I can reserve tables at either and prices are decent. Also very easy to find and plenty of cabs to get home. 


-


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

There is this little place near media city called Barasti...  jk 

the cellar sounds like my kind of place. I take it there is wine there.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Trader Vics or Malecon....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

bubbles said:


> There is this little place near media city called Barasti...  jk
> 
> the cellar sounds like my kind of place. I take it there is wine there.



The Cellar is part of the Aviation Club, just across the pond from IV. A little smarter and yes they have plenty of decent wines. Food is pretty good too (proper meals & bar snacks).



Andy - Trader Vics - are you kidding? Usually full of tourists and they have stupid drinks. I used to think they were OK here, but the service & food went downhill.

-


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

i'm down for this. Also I havent been to irish village yet and am stinging to go.

Have heard stories about weirdos on previous nights out and I sincerely hope that I do not encounter such weirdos!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I was there on Friday and other than one dude dancing quite seductively (I'm still trying to figure out why he was moving his arse like that!!), I didn't see no weirdos!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

alli said:


> i'm down for this. Also I havent been to irish village yet and am stinging to go.
> 
> Have heard stories about weirdos on previous nights out and I sincerely hope that I do not encounter such weirdos!



Weirdos? 

You would be quite safe with me. Firstly, I am not a weirdo (honestly!) and secondly, the manager of the IV is a friend of mine. 

-


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> I was there on Friday and other than one dude dancing quite seductively (I'm still trying to figure out why he was moving his arse like that!!), I didn't see no weirdos!


There was one crazy person there on Friday, I believe she was from the Seychelles 

Alli, are you saying that there has been weirdos on forum nights out or at the IV?

I thought the IV was really good, deffo up for going down there again, plus it's a bit closer for all the Sharjah crowd. Bubbles (+wife), Maz - we could share a taxi down there...?


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Sounds good to me crazymazy.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Looks like the Irish it is then. I love it when a plan comes together...


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

Me,Me!...where is it?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

The Irish Village


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

I had such a good time out with everyone on Thursday that I am definitely up for a night out at the Irish Village.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

caldwema said:


> I had such a good time out with everyone on Thursday that I am definitely up for a night out at the Irish Village.


Don't know if we want people who support Man Utd AND work for a dodgy company coming


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> There was one crazy person there on Friday, I believe she was from the Seychelles
> 
> Bubbles (+wife), Maz - we could share a taxi down there...?


Ah, you are confusing me with that crazy dude from Bolton! 

Sure, we could share a taxi, as long as you were a stray jacket and ride in the boot!


----------



## sandrareynolds (Oct 3, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> The Cellar is part of the Aviation Club, just across the pond from IV. A little smarter and yes they have plenty of decent wines. Food is pretty good too (proper meals & bar snacks).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


would love to come!! where??? i dont know anywhere in dubai so my suggestions are useless..


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Ah, you are confusing me with that crazy dude from Bolton!
> 
> Sure, we could share a taxi, as long as you were a stray jacket and ride in the boot!


No, she was DEFINITELY from the Seychelles 

As for a taxi, it's a deal, then at least I won't have to bear witness to the crazy driving displays, might even be a bit safer


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> No, she was DEFINITELY from the Seychelles
> 
> As for a taxi, it's a deal, then at least I won't have to bear witness to the crazy driving displays, might even be a bit safer


Don't think so! People from Seychelles are very reliable and sane!  Unlike a said person from Bolton - where are those pics???? I feel used - here was I acting as a photographer and no pics! I'm sending you a bill for photography services + VAT!!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Don't think so! People from Seychelles are very reliable and sane!  Unlike a said person from Bolton - where are those pics???? I feel used - here was I acting as a photographer and no pics! I'm sending you a bill for photography services + VAT!!!


Have a look on my profile and you'll see them. Thought it would tell you when you came online


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

sandrareynolds said:


> would love to come!! where??? i dont know anywhere in dubai so my suggestions are useless..


Think it's looking like the Irish Village...?

For those of you who haven't been there it's a really nice venue. Inside it looks like a traditional UK pub, outside it's like a bistro overlooking a small pool which has turtles in (one goes by the name of George ).

It's a really nice place for a sociable drink where you can hear the other person talking and easily get a drink and/or food (if you're into this whole eating malarky)


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Have a look on my profile and you'll see them. Thought it would tell you when you came online


I saw them on FB! But, I can't pinch them from there or can I??? No worries, if your phone has bluetooth, I will get them next time I see u (I'm hoping you haven't deleted them already!)!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> I saw them on FB! But, I can't pinch them from there or can I??? No worries, if your phone has bluetooth, I will get them next time I see u (I'm hoping you haven't deleted them already!)!


Right click and then choose "save picture as..."

Pinch away


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Right click and then choose "save picture as..."
> 
> Pinch away


Thanks! My mate's got some nice pics of Seychelles and I'm gonna spent this evening helping myself to those! I'm sure that he won't mind! 

Sorry for hijacking the thread, AGAIN!


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Alli, are you saying that there has been weirdos on forum nights out or at the IV?



weirdos rocking up on forum nights. heard some interesting stories about some people who turned up (and also lovely stories about others!)


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

alli said:


> weirdos rocking up on forum nights. heard some interesting stories about some people who turned up (and also lovely stories about others!)


Guess I was lucky on the last one then...

...or maybe the weirdo was me


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

alli said:


> weirdos rocking up on forum nights. heard some interesting stories about some people who turned up (and also lovely stories about others!)


I agree......I feel totally outta harms way right now. I'm too old for all the shananigans.....


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm totally bringing my chainsaw and ninja sword collection


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> I'm totally bringing my chainsaw and ninja sword collection


I choked on my toast reading that! PMSL


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

alli said:


> weirdos rocking up on forum nights. heard some interesting stories about some people who turned up (and also lovely stories about others!)


Hmmm - keen to hear about this. The weirdos, that is. 

-


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

I second Elphaba's motion. If it was me, just say so.


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Don't know if we want people who support Man Utd AND work for a dodgy company coming


Okay well I can totally understand the dodgy company thing, you should really ask around and see if there's any others cause you don't want that kinda people. 
But the whole Man Utd thing, well gee talk about discrimination. Can I sue you for that over here ;-)


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

man u fans. Oh Dear...


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> man u fans. Oh Dear...


I know mate, and couple with that an American talking about football.

recipe for disaster


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm washing my hair thursday.....


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Wow, gee thanks guys I can really feel the love. That's okay us Man Utd fans are used to it, just a little bit of jealousy popping up.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Count me in, not been to the Irish Village yet either, although I did drive past it when I was lost one day.....


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

The IV is great.....only took me 2 hours to find it from IC.....and 20 mins to drive back!! LOL


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Man who??????

Aren't they the 2nd team in manchester ?


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Hello Jack.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Any taxi driver will know where it is. 


Seriously it is one of the most famous venues in Dubai. It is right by the tennis stadium and there are frequent gigs there. 

IV serves decent food at reasonable prices (incl traditional Irish fare like huge mixed grills, boiled bacon and Irish stew) and is right next to Century Village where there are some 10 restaurants. 

-


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Any taxi driver will know where it is.
> 
> 
> Seriously it is one of the most famous venues in Dubai. It is right by the tennis stadium and there are frequent gigs there.
> ...


...so shall we make some arrangements?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> ...so shall we make some arrangements?


I will do so. Too early to reserve a table, but I will sort that out.


-


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> ...so shall we make some arrangements?


My, my, ain't we getting a little bit impatient!


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

close to halloween night!!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

shinny_girl said:


> close to halloween night!!!


That's probably why Elphaba has picked the date...

...so she can 'blend'


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

wow...wow...wow....so we go with costumes....


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> My, my, ain't we getting a little bit impatient!


Crazy would go to the opening of an envelope!! LMAO


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> man u fans. Oh Dear...


I second that my man!! Anyway I reckon I'll be well up for a beer come Thursday, that is if we win tomorrow night


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Crazy would go to the opening of an envelope!! LMAO


An envelope, where???????????


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> An envelope, where???????????


It's still being built!


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

mancgary79 said:


> I second that my man!! Anyway I reckon I'll be well up for a beer come Thursday, that is if we win tomorrow night


OK so I just read this thread from page one and realize this do is set for the 30th it'd be great to meet everyone on that night but is anyone up for a beer THIS Thursday?

P.S. I can justify all the drinking as I walked home from work tonight past Safa Park which looks lovely! Deffo going to venture over there on the weekend.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

mancgary79 said:


> OK so I just read this thread from page one and realize this do is set for the 30th it'd be great to meet everyone on that night but is anyone up for a beer THIS Thursday?
> 
> P.S. I can justify all the drinking as I walked home from work tonight past Safa Park which looks lovely! Deffo going to venture over there on the weekend.


Yep!! Sure do!!!!


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Yep!! Sure do!!!!


nice one crazy, thought you might be up for a scoop!! I think you pm'd me yournumber. I am getting a sim card sorted tomoz so I'll text you and we can sort time and location. Anyone else up for it (apart from man u fans that is!!)


----------



## BassMan_720 (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Guys

Have you got room for an old geezer? I arrive on 26th and willl be fed up of playing Billy No Mates by Thursday. I haven't got a clue where anywhere is yet. It should be a good way of starting to find my way around and meeting new people at the start of my first weekend.

Steve


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

put it this way. the people who i've heard about, haven't posted in this thread yet. I don't think.

so you all better be on your best behaviour otherwise KABLAM! BLOCK USER!


having said that i'll probably be the most ridiculous out of the lot of you


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

mancgary79 said:


> nice one crazy, thought you might be up for a scoop!! I think you pm'd me yournumber. I am getting a sim card sorted tomoz so I'll text you and we can sort time and location. Anyone else up for it (apart from man u fans that is!!)


Okay then, apparently it is Man U bashing time. That's okay I am used to it. It just brings us back to the whole jealousy thing. You can't be a true football fan unless you have a tough skin anyway. ;-)


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

mancgary79 said:


> nice one crazy, thought you might be up for a scoop!! I think you pm'd me yournumber. I am getting a sim card sorted tomoz so I'll text you and we can sort time and location. Anyone else up for it (apart from man u fans that is!!)


Count me in. (i'm a liverpool fan, which i believe is still on the safe list )
I'll pm you my number

ps. i'm in for IV too


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

Not so many young people there




BassMan_720 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Have you got room for an old geezer? I arrive on 26th and willl be fed up of playing Billy No Mates by Thursday. I haven't got a clue where anywhere is yet. It should be a good way of starting to find my way around and meeting new people at the start of my first weekend.
> 
> Steve


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

BassMan_720 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Have you got room for an old geezer? I arrive on 26th and willl be fed up of playing Billy No Mates by Thursday. I haven't got a clue where anywhere is yet. It should be a good way of starting to find my way around and meeting new people at the start of my first weekend.
> 
> Steve


It'll be good to see another wrinkly grey haired old bloke there....


----------



## BassMan_720 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm looking forward to meeting you. To get there, I assume that I will just need to point a taxi in the direction?



Steve


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

BassMan_720 said:


> I'm looking forward to meeting you. To get there, I assume that I will just need to point a taxi in the direction?
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


Sure do,

To save you a few bob and to stop them ripping you off:

1. Avoid getting taxis from your hotel, usually you pay 20AED more 
2. Mention a couple of landmarks on the way. ie Irish Village is down the SZR past the Garhoud Toll bridge, near the airport and next to the tennis courts etc etc
3. Tell them you've been here at least a year if asked.
and for safety
4. Buckle up and hold on - taxis here are CRAZY!!!!!


----------



## BassMan_720 (Aug 20, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Sure do,
> 
> To save you a few bob and to stop them ripping you off:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. I'm on the steep part of the learning curve so advice about anything is welcome.

What is the best way to call a taxi, if not from the hotel?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

BassMan_720 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I'm on the steep part of the learning curve so advice about anything is welcome.
> 
> What is the best way to call a taxi, if not from the hotel?


Flag one down, think New York.


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

you can always call 2080808 and ask for taxi ,but they never come specially at peak time...




BassMan_720 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I'm on the steep part of the learning curve so advice about anything is welcome.
> 
> What is the best way to call a taxi, if not from the hotel?


----------



## Lama (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi,
my name is Lama i am Jordanian that just moved to Dubai recently with my husband, Nigel. 
we are currently living in Discovery Gardens,hmmm. ;-) and we are also interested in meeting new people and making some friends here.. so we would love to join all of you on the 30th of Oct too.


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

caldwema said:


> Okay then, apparently it is Man U bashing time. That's okay I am used to it. It just brings us back to the whole jealousy thing. You can't be a true football fan unless you have a tough skin anyway. ;-)


ha ha, I have had a tough skin ever since I started supporting the only football team to come from Manchester! We haven't won anything in 30 odd years so before I was born. HOWEVER, now we are the richest club in the world I am looking forward to dominating football in the not too distant future... Would be good to have a beer and a discussion about this with you 

Thursday good for everybody?? Crazy you will have to suggest a bar, not been to any yet. Somewhere north of the Marina would be cool...?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

mancgary79 said:


> ha ha, I have had a tough skin ever since I started supporting the only football team to come from Manchester! We haven't won anything in 30 odd years so before I was born. HOWEVER, now we are the richest club in the world I am looking forward to dominating football in the not too distant future... Would be good to have a beer and a discussion about this with you
> 
> Thursday good for everybody?? Carzy you will have to suggest a bar, not been to any yet. Somewhere north of the Marina would be cool...?


How far north?

Barasti and Mai Tai are good if you want to be literally north

Bar Zar in Madinat Jumeira if you want to be a little more north (near Burj Al-Arab)

Zinc, [email protected] Lodge or Longs if you want somewhere near Burj Dubai

Then Irish Village, Boston's heading out of Dubai

...or The Printworks Pure Venues 

They're all good.


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> How far north?
> 
> Barasti and Mai Tai are good if you want to be literally north
> 
> ...


Okay so now we know who to go to for all the bar information. I can't believe you've been less time then I have (not by much though) and I have never even heard of most of these places.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

caldwema said:


> Okay so now we know who to go to for all the bar information. I can't believe you've been less time then I have (not by much though) and I have never even heard of most of these places.



Go and buy yourself a copy of this week's Time Out. That lists loads of venues.

Personally, I don't like Barasti (you lot will get fed up with it eventually!) or Bar Zar, but there are so many venues across town that there are plenty to please everyone. 

-


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Go and buy yourself a copy of this week's Time Out. That lists loads of venues.
> 
> Personally, I don't like Barasti (you lot will get fed up with it eventually!) or Bar Zar, but there are so many venues across town that there are plenty to please everyone.
> 
> -


Which bars do you think are good?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

caldwema said:


> Okay so now we know who to go to for all the bar information. I can't believe you've been less time then I have (not by much though) and I have never even heard of most of these places.


You must just be so engrossed in working for such a fantastic company you haven't had time to find them all yet


----------



## Aisha (Oct 11, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> As I haven't done this for a while, I am considering organising a night out for forum members - possibly on Thursday 30th October.
> 
> Please let me know if there is interest in me doing this.
> 
> ...


Count me in, I could not go to the last one. I so need a social life here.


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Go and buy yourself a copy of this week's Time Out. That lists loads of venues.
> 
> Personally, I don't like Barasti (you lot will get fed up with it eventually!) or Bar Zar, but there are so many venues across town that there are plenty to please everyone.
> 
> -


Okay just had a look at the Time Out Dubai online and I had no idea there were that many bars here. Wow! I wonder how long it would take to try out all of the bars and clubs. Um. . .


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> How far north?
> 
> Barasti and Mai Tai are good if you want to be literally north
> 
> ...


Erm, right then you've narrowed it down for me there mate haven't you  ha ha. Lets go to one where you can get a decent pint, at average prices (can't leave me Northern roots at home you see...)!!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

caldwema said:


> Okay just had a look at the Time Out Dubai online and I had no idea there were that many bars here. Wow! I wonder how long it would take to try out all of the bars and clubs. Um. . .


After a few years there are still places where I haven't been...

-


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Which bars do you think are good?


It depends on what I am after and if I can be bothered to travel to your end of town. 

Pubs - esp for sports: IV, Players Lounge, Lakes Club, Dubliners, DOSC.

Bars- The Cellar, Bar 44, The Agency (Prefer Madinat to Emirates Towers), Bahri Bar, the bar in Shangri-La, Oscar's, bars in Raffles, Vintage, cocktail bar at Hilton Creek, The Terrace (Park Hyatt), Boardwalk


I think that Barasti is far too busy, but I remember if from before it became the behemoth it is now. 

That lot is off the top of my head, so do ask if anyone wants recommendations for any pubs, bars or restaurants. 

-


----------



## Aisha (Oct 11, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> As I haven't done this for a while, I am considering organising a night out for forum members - possibly on Thursday 30th October.
> 
> Please let me know if there is interest in me doing this.
> 
> ...


I don't get a chance to log on much and I don't want to miss out, how can I save this chat to go directly to it whenever i log In.

Not fussed on where.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

mancgary79 said:


> Erm, right then you've narrowed it down for me there mate haven't you  ha ha. Lets go to one where you can get a decent pint, at average prices (can't leave me Northern roots at home you see...)!!!


That would probably be Longs Bar near Crown Plaza. It's on the SZR. We could then have a look at Zinc as well later on.

Thursday around 2030? Anyone else wanting to come is more than welcome. PM me for contact details.

Maz, Bubbles Mazda, Giadita, Gnome, sara81 (+flatmate), Lupo, Dino, Caldwema, {insert name here} any of you coming...?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Aisha said:


> I don't get a chance to log on much and I don't want to miss out, how can I save this chat to go directly to it whenever i log In.
> 
> Not fussed on where.


send a couple more posts and you'll have the ability to PM, then I'll send you my number and if we're going anywhere I'll text you. Then when you meet people and make the friends you want to make you'll be able to contact them direct 

Get posting


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Aisha said:


> I don't get a chance to log on much and I don't want to miss out, how can I save this chat to go directly to it whenever i log In.
> 
> Not fussed on where.


I will be reserving a table at the Irish Village for Thursday 30th October. I'll put up a sticky thread a couple of days beforehand.



-


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> That would probably be Longs Bar near Crown Plaza. It's on the SZR. We could then have a look at Zinc as well later on.
> 
> Thursday around 2030? Anyone else wanting to come is more than welcome. PM me for contact details.
> 
> Maz, Bubbles Mazda, Giadita, Gnome, sara81 (+flatmate), Lupo, Dino, Caldwema, {insert name here} any of you coming...?


Sounds good to me, 8:30 it is!! I'll text my number later on...


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> That would probably be Longs Bar near Crown Plaza. It's on the SZR. We could then have a look at Zinc as well later on.
> 
> Thursday around 2030? Anyone else wanting to come is more than welcome. PM me for contact details.
> 
> Maz, Bubbles Mazda, Giadita, Gnome, sara81 (+flatmate), Lupo, Dino, Caldwema, {insert name here} any of you coming...?


Yeah sounds good to me. That is if I can drag myself away from my awesome place of work


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> That would probably be Longs Bar near Crown Plaza. It's on the SZR. We could then have a look at Zinc as well later on.
> 
> Thursday around 2030? Anyone else wanting to come is more than welcome. PM me for contact details.
> 
> Maz, Bubbles Mazda, Giadita, Gnome, sara81 (+flatmate), Lupo, Dino, Caldwema, {insert name here} any of you coming...?


I'll let you know later on! A bit too early for me to decide!  Mummy and daddy coming over tomorrow, so if I have good time (i.e. if mummy doesn't buy too much stuff with my money - not that I'm complaining!) then I'll be there.

I'll definitely be there on the 30th but after that I am going underground until my parents leave!


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> I'll let you know later on! A bit too early for me to decide!  Mummy and daddy coming over tomorrow, so if I have good time (i.e. if mummy doesn't buy too much stuff with my money - not that I'm complaining!) then I'll be there.
> 
> I'll definitely be there on the 30th but after that I am going underground until my parents leave!


When the cat's away, the maz will play


----------



## gnomes (Sep 8, 2008)

It seems like some of you have forgotten my sms. 

6th BRAZILIAN NIGHT IN DUBAI!!! "A FESTA!"



The best of the Brazilian Rhythms & international hits.

With Rafael DJ!



Date: THURSDAY, October 23rd, 2008

Time: from 9:00pm to 3:00am



Location: Jimmy Dix, Movenpick Hotel (04 336 6000, exclusive entrance on the ground floor), Bur Dubai

Mövenpick Hotels & Resorts - Dubai - Location & Arrival

Reference: in front of the American Hospital 

Free valet parking.



Minimum age: 21


I went to the last one and it was a blast. I saw Gaida this morning for coffee, she not sure if shes coming. So whos is in? Maz25 is always vague, bubbles you HAVE to come, no excuse. I will definitley be going as its a good venue too. 

Personal word of advice, if your palnning on drinking, leave your car at home as the Police are carrying out regular spot checks nowadays above all, it really isnt worth it.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Sounds like fun! Ill get Maz to commit to coming as well. just don't expect me to do any dancing.


----------



## Mourm (Oct 22, 2008)

I'd like to come to this meet at IV can i bring a few friends?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Mourm said:


> I'd like to come to this meet at IV can i bring a few friends?


Course you can, the more the merrier


----------



## Mourm (Oct 22, 2008)

I must admit i have been to 2 and found them really good, met some lovely people and made some contacts for the market. Can you actually book the tables at the IV?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Mourm said:


> I must admit i have been to 2 and found them really good, met some lovely people and made some contacts for the market. Can you actually book the tables at the IV?


Elphaba may, she's seems to be pretty hooked up in this town. Don't think it will be a problem if people get there early enough though. Love the IV!!


----------



## Mourm (Oct 22, 2008)

There or the Belgium is always a good starting point. You can always move on to Sevilles then end up in Plan B or Chi @ the lodge. How long have you been here Crazy?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Mourm said:


> There or the Belgium is always a good starting point. You can always move on to Sevilles then end up in Plan B or Chi @ the lodge. How long have you been here Crazy?


Not very long, how come?


----------



## Mourm (Oct 22, 2008)

Just wondering, any way i will defiantly be up for the IV. There will be about 4 of us...


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Mourm said:


> Just wondering, any way i will defiantly be up for the IV. There will be about 4 of us...


Cool, always nice to meet new people.

There's a couple of us going out tonight (Longs and then who knows...) and then tomorrow night (Barasti) if you're interested. One more post gets you PM rights so if you want to come PM me with your contact details and I'll let you know where we all are.


----------



## Mourm (Oct 22, 2008)

Thank you very much for the offer but I'm out for a brunch tomorrow so won't have a big one tonight. I think we're just going to the Belgium bar for a few tonight only. What's the brunch like at Double Deckers? We're then going to the classy Waxy's and then on to Chi @ the lodge. More than welcome to come down if you don't decide to go to Barasti...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Ah, the friday brunch, a Dubai "institution" the best used to be at JW Marriott, all you can eat and drink for 12 hours noon-midday, for 120Dhs, yes, 120Dhs. It got so popular they canned it, I once made it to 8pm you know.. Then got carried out!!


----------



## Mourm (Oct 22, 2008)

Ha ha I have been to Ulumber (or however you spell it) before but not for the brunch, that place is dangerous, you haven't finished your glass of champagne and it's already being topped up. Is Double Deckers good for a brunch?


----------



## mallen79 (Jul 29, 2008)

I'd be up for a night out at the cellar!! I'm going there for new years eve so this will give me a good chance to see if the place is going to be good or not!!


----------



## Mourm (Oct 22, 2008)

The Cellar is very nice, instead of a buffet you have a menu and order as you go. The foods good too and they have changed the menu so there is quite a bit of choice. I'm not sure what they will do on New Years they might have a set menu...


----------



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

What about upstairs in the York?? lol


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Mourm said:


> Ha ha I have been to Ulumber (or however you spell it) before but not for the brunch, that place is dangerous, you haven't finished your glass of champagne and it's already being topped up. Is Double Deckers good for a brunch?


I think you mean Yalumba. 

-


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Elphaba may, she's seems to be pretty hooked up in this town. Don't think it will be a problem if people get there early enough though. Love the IV!!


You can book tables if you know the right people. 

'Pretty hooked up' ? You don't even know the half of it!! 

-


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> You can book tables if you know the right people.
> 
> 'Pretty hooked up' ? You don't even know the half of it!!
> 
> -


I'm slowly building an army of drinking munchkins...

...then I'll be coming for you my pretty


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I'm slowly building an army of drinking munchkins...
> 
> ...then I'll be coming for you my pretty



Want to play with fire?


-


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Want to play with fire?
> 
> 
> -


Was never really one for playing it safe


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Want to play with fire?
> 
> 
> -


this is why i think elphaba and i will get along. ha.


----------



## Mourm (Oct 22, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> I think you mean Yalumba.
> 
> -


Thanks I have never been the best at spelling, especially not Arabic words.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Mourm said:


> Thanks I have never been the best at spelling, especially not Arabic words.


 Yalumba is Australian.

Yalumba - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Mourm (Oct 22, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Yalumba is Australian.
> 
> Yalumba - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Corrected again, i know it's Australian food (apparently) but never new it was an Australian name.


----------

